# BSOD Windows 7 dxgkrnl.sys dxgmms1.sys nvlddmkm.sys



## crovean11 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello, desperated I come here.

I will try to describe the problem and the measures I have taken to try to get rid off it.

For several months now my PC randomly crashes while playing games.
(I play almost exclusively Dota 2, but it also happens while playing several other ones.)
The problem appeared out of nowhere on a system that was running just fine for months after it's previous Windows 7 reinstallation.

The screen just goes black in the middle of the game. The PC appears to be still running, but judging by the led lights on my keyboard for NUM CAPS and SCROLL I can tell that no input is possible anymore at that point, since i can not toggle them.
Therefore leaving my attempts to just ALT+F4 the problem or opening the task manager unsuccessful. In addition to that my Benq XL2410T Monitor shows a Message: "Signal out of range". As a result I am forced to reboot the PC by holding down the power button.

Sometimes I can even still communicate with friends in teamspeak right after the "crash" for a few seconds.

The problem occurs in a very random fashion, sometimes not for 2 days, other times twice within an hour.


What I have tried to get rid of the problem:
-reinstalling windows
-uninstalling anti virus software (avast)
-Bios Flash to the latest available version
-renewing realtek sound drivers
-trying out several GPU drivers (new beta versions, old versions that have been working previously)


My CPU used to be overclocked for years with out ever having a problem, I switched back to the original settings which also didn't help.



Windows 7 x64 SP1 retail version
Intel Core i5 750
Gigabyte P55M-UD2
DDR3 RAM (4*4GB)
Nvidia Geforce GTX 670
550W be quiet straight power

Mainboard, PSU and CPU are 5 years old, as is the HDD with the Windows installation. GPU and RAM are 1 year old.
The PC was originally bought from an online shop where the parts are being put together by themselves as far as I remember.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

The attached DMP files are of the *VIDEO_TDR_ERROR (116)* bug check:

_This indicates that an attempt to reset the display driver and recover from a timeout failed. 

_So, let me now explain what VIDEO_TDR_ERROR means. First off, TDR is an acronym for _*'Timeout Detection and Recovery'*_. Timeout Detection and Recovery was introduced in Vista and carried over to Windows 7. Rather than putting exactly what Timeout Detection and Recovery does exactly, I'll just directly quote the MSDN article!

*Timeout detection:*​ _The GPU scheduler, which is part of the DirectX graphics kernel subsystem (Dxgkrnl.sys), detects that the GPU is taking more than the permitted amount of time to execute a particular task. The GPU scheduler then tries to preempt this particular task. The preempt operation has a "wait" timeout, which is the actual TDR timeout. This step is thus the timeout detection phase of the process. The default timeout period in Windows Vista and later operating systems is 2 seconds. If the GPU cannot complete or preempt the current task within the TDR timeout period, the operating system diagnoses that the GPU is frozen. _​ _To prevent timeout detection from occurring, hardware vendors should ensure that graphics operations (that is, DMA buffer completion) take no more than 2 seconds in end-user scenarios such as productivity and game play. _​ *Preparation for recovery:*​ _The operating system's GPU scheduler calls the display miniport driver's *DxgkDdiResetFromTimeout* function to inform the driver that the operating system detected a timeout. The driver must then reinitialize itself and reset the GPU. In addition, the driver must stop accessing memory and should not access hardware. The operating system and the driver collect hardware and other state information that could be useful for post-mortem diagnosis. _​ *Desktop recovery:*​ _The operating system resets the appropriate state of the graphics stack. The video memory manager, which is also part of Dxgkrnl.sys, purges all allocations from video memory. The display miniport driver resets the GPU hardware state. The graphics stack takes the final actions and restores the desktop to the responsive state. As previously mentioned, some legacy DirectX applications might render just black at the end of this recovery, which requires the end user to restart these applications. Well-written DirectX 9Ex and DirectX 10 and later applications that handle Device Remove technology continue to work correctly. An application must release and then recreate its Direct3D device and all of the device's objects. For more information about how DirectX applications recover, see the Windows SDK. _​ Article here. ​With this being said, if Timeout Detection and Recovery fails to recover the display driver, it will then shoot the 0x116 bugcheck. There are many different things that can cause a 0x116, which I will explain below:

_*(Ensure you have the latest video card drivers. If you are already on the latest video card drivers, uninstall and install a version or a few versions behind the latest to ensure it's not a latest driver only issue. If you have already experimented with the latest video card driver and many previous versions, please give the beta driver for your card a try.) *_

*The following hardware issues can cause a TDR event:*

*1.* Unstable overclock (CPU, GPU, etc). Revert all and any overclocks to stock settings. 

*2.* Bad sector in memory resulting in corrupt data being communicated between the GPU and the system (video memory otherwise known as VRAM or physical memory otherwise known as RAM).

*GPU testing:* Furmark, run for ~15 minutes and watch temperatures to ensure there's no overheating and watch for artifacts.

*RAM testing:* Memtest - Refer to the below:

*Memtest:*

Memtest86+:

*Download Memtest86+ here:*

Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

*Which should I download?*

You can either download the pre-compiled ISO that you would burn to a CD and then boot from the CD, or you can download the auto-installer for the USB key. What this will do is format your USB drive, make it a bootable device, and then install the necessary files. Both do the same job, it's just up to you which you choose, or which you have available (whether it's CD or USB).

*How Memtest works:*

Memtest86 writes a series of test patterns to most memory addresses, reads back the data written, and compares it for errors.

The default pass does 9 different tests, varying in access patterns and test data. A tenth test, bit fade, is selectable from the menu. It writes all memory with zeroes, then sleeps for 90 minutes before checking to see if bits have changed (perhaps because of refresh problems). This is repeated with all ones for a total time of 3 hours per pass.

Many chipsets can report RAM speeds and timings via SPD (Serial Presence Detect) or EPP (Enhanced Performance Profiles), and some even support changing the expected memory speed. If the expected memory speed is overclocked, Memtest86 can test that memory performance is error-free with these faster settings.

Some hardware is able to report the "PAT status" (PAT: enabled or PAT: disabled). This is a reference to Intel Performance acceleration technology; there may be BIOS settings which affect this aspect of memory timing.

This information, if available to the program, can be displayed via a menu option.

Any other questions, they can most likely be answered by reading this great guide here:

FAQ : please read before posting

*3.* Corrupt hard drive or Windows install / OS install resulting in corruption to the registry or page file.

*HDD diagnostics: *Seatools - Refer to the below:

SeaTools | Seagate

You can run it via Windows or DOS. Do note that the only difference is simply the environment you're running it in. In Windows, if you are having what you believe to be device driver related issues that may cause conflicts or false positive, it may be a wise decision to choose the most minimal testing environment (DOS).

Run all tests EXCEPT: Fix All, Long Generic, and anything Advanced.

*To reset your page file, follow the instructions below:*

*a )* Go to Start...Run...and type in "sysdm.cpl" (without the quotes) and press Enter.

- Then click on the Advanced tab,
- Then on the Performance Settings Button,
- Then on the next Advanced tab,
- Then on the Virtual Memory Change button.

*b )* In this window, note down the current settings for your pagefile (so you can restore them later on).

-Then click on the "No paging file" radio button, and

- then on the "Set" button. Be sure, if you have multiple hard drives, that you ensure that the paging file is set to 0 on all of them.

-Click OK to exit the dialogs.

*c )* Reboot (this will remove the pagefile from your system)

*d ) *Then go back in following the directions in step a ) and re-enter the settings that you wrote down in step

*b ).* Follow the steps all the way through (and including) the reboot.

*e )* Once you've rebooted this second time, go back in and check to make sure that the settings are as they're supposed to be.

*Run System File Checker:*

SFC.EXE /SCANNOW

Go to Start and type in "cmd.exe" (without the quotes)

At the top of the search box, right click on the cmd.exe and select "Run as adminstrator"

In the black window that opens, type "SFC.EXE /SCANNOW" (without the quotes) and press Enter.

Let the program run and post back what it says when it's done. 

- Overheating of the CPU or GPU and or other components can cause 0x116 bugchecks. Monitor your temperatures and ensure the system is cooled adequately.

- GPU failure. Whether it's heat, power issue (PSU issue), failing VRAM, etc.

*The following software issues can cause a TDR event:*

- Incompatible drivers of any sort 

- Messy / corrupt registry

- Corrupt Direct X - How to install the latest version of DirectX

- Corrupt system files (run System File Checker as advised above)

- Buggy and or corrupt 3rd party drivers. If you suspect a 3rd party driver being the issue, enable Driver Verifier:

*Driver Verifier:*

*What is Driver Verifier?*

Driver Verifier is included in Windows 8, 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003 to promote stability and reliability; you can use this tool to troubleshoot driver issues. Windows kernel-mode components can cause system corruption or system failures as a result of an improperly written driver, such as an earlier version of a Windows Driver Model (WDM) driver. 

Essentially, if there's a 3rd party driver believed to be at issue, enabling Driver Verifier will help flush out the rogue driver if it detects a violation.

*Before enabling Driver Verifier, it is recommended to create a System Restore Point:*

Vista - START | type rstrui - create a restore point
Windows 7 - START | type create | select "Create a Restore Point" 
Windows 8 - Restore Point - Create in Windows 8

*How to enable Driver Verifier:*

Start > type "verifier" without the quotes > Select the following options -

1. Select - "Create custom settings (for code developers)"
2. Select - "Select individual settings from a full list"
3. Check the following boxes -
- Special Pool
- Pool Tracking
- Force IRQL Checking
- Deadlock Detection
- Security Checks (Windows 7 & 8)
- DDI compliance checking (Windows 8)
- Miscellaneous Checks
4. Select - "Select driver names from a list"
5. Click on the "Provider" tab. This will sort all of the drivers by the provider.
6. Check EVERY box that is *NOT* provided by Microsoft / Microsoft Corporation.
7. Click on Finish.
8. Restart.

*Important information regarding Driver Verifier:*

- If Driver Verifier finds a violation, the system will BSOD.

- After enabling Driver Verifier and restarting the system, depending on the culprit, if for example the driver is on start-up, you may not be able to get back into normal Windows because Driver Verifier will flag it, and as stated above, that will cause / force a BSOD.

If this happens, do *not* panic, do the following:

- Boot into Safe Mode by repeatedly tapping the F8 key during boot-up.

- Once in Safe Mode - Start > type "system restore" without the quotes.

- Choose the restore point you created earlier.
If you did not set up a restore point, do not worry, you can still disable Driver Verifier to get back into normal Windows:

- Start > Search > type "cmd" without the quotes.

- To turn off Driver Verifier, type in cmd "verifier /reset" without the quotes.
・ Restart and boot into normal Windows.

*How long should I keep Driver Verifier enabled for?*

It varies, many experts and analysts have different recommendations. Personally, I recommend keeping it enabled for at least 24 hours. If you don't BSOD by then, disable Driver Verifier.

*My system BSOD'd, where can I find the crash dumps?*

They will be located in %systemroot%\Minidump

Any other questions can most likely be answered by this article:
Using Driver Verifier to identify issues with Windows drivers for advanced users

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## crovean11 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the timely answer! I will report back as soon as I have finished all the tests.

PS: FurMark did not produce any artifacts neither did the GPU overheat, the maximum temperature recorded was 65°C.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

My pleasure!

Good to hear on Furmark, keep me updated.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## crovean11 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm sorry for reporting back so late, but I ran all the tests. I could not find any errors and the problem still persists. 
I haven't played any games that are very demanding for a couple of weeks until yesterday. In all that time I did not have a single crash. Yesterday I played "Thief" and 30min in the game the bluescreen came again.


Furmark: -no overheating or artifacts
Memtest86+: -no errors
SeaTools: -no errors
System File Checker: -no errors
Driver Verifier: -no crashes

PJB, I'm just having a theory here and maybe you can comment on it.
I personally think that my CPU is cause for the crashes. It is almost 10years old has been running overclocked for 95% of the time. Would it be so unlikely that it is just kinda of broken after all this? Could it be the cause at all?

Also the mainboard was bought at the same time. Can a faulty mainboard lead to these kind of problems? Or is that completely out of the question due to the nature of the problem?

Is it safe to say that the GPU is NOT the cause after running all the tests you advised me to do and especially FurMark for that matter?


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> I personally think that my CPU is cause for the crashes. It is almost 10years old has been running overclocked for 95% of the time.


The i5 750??
They were released in the 3rd quarter of 2009 so that would make a little over 4 year old if you got the first one..............

1st step of trouble shooting is to always drop the Overclock back to stock speeds if you haven't done so already reset the bios to remove any OC's including ram speed.


----------



## crovean11 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes of course I bought the CPU when I was 18 not 14 years old. That was stupid sorry, I remembered it wrong. I bought it really close to it's release date thoguh. Well like I said in my opening post I have removed all OC's at one point, it did not solve the problem. I will however give that another shot. Any thought's on what I said in my previous post?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If they were CPU related x101 or x124's maybe but I doubt the CPU would cause Video TDR's.


----------



## crovean11 (Dec 17, 2013)

imgur: the simple image sharer

This is what the latest bluescreen looks like. Driver verifier found something?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's blaming the Nvidia driver like the rest, so I wouldn't think verifier found anything, but having the dump to review would be helpful.


----------



## crovean11 (Dec 17, 2013)

There you go.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The dump was called by the nvidia driver no doubt, however two things that stand out to me is 
1 this XP driver > fwlanusb.sys Thu Dec 14 12:04:55* 2006*
It appears to be a networking driver for a FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick is that the latest driver? Is that how you are connection to the internet?
2 is a Netlimiter driver nldrv.sys Mon Jan 27 17:26:06 2014
What are you using that for?


```
**************************Sat Mar  1 12:58:45.771 2014 (UTC - 5:00)**************************
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\23205\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.9200.20512 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\030114-14679-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.18229.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130801-1533
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e66000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`030a96d0
Debug session time: Sat Mar  1 12:58:45.771 2014 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:11:18.739
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
......................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {e0, 10, 8, 0}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e46dc )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000000000e0, Calling OS Kernel API with user-mode address as parameter.
Arg2: 0000000000000010, Address used as API parameter.
Arg3: 0000000000000008, Size in bytes of the address range used as API parameter.
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_e0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  Shipping-Thief

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

TAG_NOT_DEFINED_c000000f:  FFFFF88002F22FB0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800033694ec to fffff80002edbb80

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02f21fc8 fffff800`033694ec : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`000000e0 00000000`00000010 00000000`00000008 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02f21fd0 fffff800`03380934 : fffffa80`0e84a018 fffffa80`0e84a002 fffffa80`0c704ff0 00000000`00000000 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`02f22010 fffff880`0f1556dc : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0e84a000 00000000`00000005 : nt!VerifierKeAcquireInStackQueuedSpinLock+0x74
fffff880`02f22050 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0e84a000 00000000`00000005 fffff880`0f154634 : nvlddmkm+0xe46dc


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+e46dc
fffff880`0f1556dc ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+e46dc

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5290d7c5

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_e0_VRF_nvlddmkm+e46dc

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_e0_VRF_nvlddmkm+e46dc

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 2531
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.4]
[DMI Version - 36]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1167 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Award Software International, Inc.
  BIOS Version                  F11
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             06/23/2010
  BIOS ROM Size                 200000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       19: - EDD Supported
       22: - 360KB Floppy Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           255
  BIOS Minor Revision           255
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  brunenIT
  Product Name                  P55M-UD2
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                      
  Family                         
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 8 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product                       P55M-UD2
  Version                       x.x
  Serial Number                  
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 17 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Bootup State                  Unknown
  Power Supply State            Unknown
  Thermal State                 Unknown
  Security Status               Unknown
  OEM Defined                   0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 35 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            Socket 1156
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              01h - Other
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel
  Processor ID                  e5060100fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU
  Processor Voltage             8ah - 1.0V
  External Clock                133MHz
  Max Speed                     4000MHz
  Current Speed                 2533MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Socket 478
  L1 Cache Handle               000ah
  L2 Cache Handle               000bh
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0005h]
  Error Detecting Method        04h - 8-bit Parity
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0ah - 1024MB
  Supported Speeds              0001h - Other 
  Supported Memory Types        0001h - Other 
  Memory Module Voltage         5V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0006h
  Memory Slot Handle            0007h
  Memory Slot Handle            0008h
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            A0
  Bank Connections              1fh - 1
  Current Speed                 31ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            A1
  Bank Connections              2fh - 2
  Current Speed                 47ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0008h]
  Socket Designation            A2
  Bank Connections              3fh - 3
  Current Speed                 63ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            A3
  Bank Connections              4fh - 4
  Current Speed                 79ns
  Current Memory Type           0001h - Other 
  Installed Size                0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ch - 4096 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0040h - 64K
  Installed Size                0040h - 64K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            External Cache
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0800h - 2048K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0019h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2244 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A0
  Bank Locator                  Bank0/1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001bh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2244 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1
  Bank Locator                  Bank2/3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2244 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A2
  Bank Locator                  Bank4/5
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0019h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   2304 bits
  Data Width                    2244 bits
  Size                          4096MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A3
  Bank Locator                  Bank6/7
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 001eh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00ffffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0019h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 001fh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0020h]
  Starting Address              00400000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001bh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0021h]
  Starting Address              00800000h
  Ending Address                00bfffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0022h]
  Starting Address              00c00000h
  Ending Address                00ffffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001dh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0403e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f2a000 fffff880`00f81000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`0404e000 fffff880`040d7000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Sep 27 21:09:07 2013 (52462C33)
fffff880`041c7000 fffff880`041dd000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0111a000 fffff880`01125000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`06f7a000 fffff880`06f85000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`010e7000 fffff880`010f0000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010f0000 fffff880`0111a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00ff2000 fffff880`00ffe000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`01833000 fffff880`0183a000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02ca1000 fffff880`02cb2000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03d9f000 fffff880`03dbd000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Thu Feb 03 06:25:25 2011 (4D4A90A5)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0182a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cd3000 fffff880`00d93000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01989000 fffff880`019b9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c75000 fffff880`00cd3000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Aug 01 11:48:07 2012 (50194FB7)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ff2000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`02dde000 fffff880`02dee000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a0e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c83000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:27:12 2010 (4CE79470)
fffff880`02c83000 fffff880`02ca1000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02d72000 fffff880`02d81000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01973000 fffff880`01989000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04bbf000 fffff880`04be1000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04a1a000 fffff880`04a23000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04a0e000 fffff880`04a1a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04a23000 fffff880`04a36000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04be7000 fffff880`04bf3000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0fcb2000 fffff880`0fda6000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Aug 01 03:58:53 2013 (51FA153D)
fffff880`0fda6000 fffff880`0fdec000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 09 23:27:15 2013 (5164DC13)
fffff880`02d66000 fffff880`02d72000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Mon Mar 04 04:21:51 2013 (513467AF)
fffff880`01171000 fffff880`01185000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01125000 fffff880`01171000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01939000 fffff880`01973000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Wed Jan 23 22:11:24 2013 (5100A65C)
fffff880`02876000 fffff880`028eb000   fwlanusb fwlanusb.sys Thu Dec 14 12:04:55 2006 (45818437)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01449000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Wed Jan 02 22:06:48 2013 (50E4F5C8)
fffff880`02dd7000 fffff880`02dddc00   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu May 03 15:56:17 2012 (4FA2E2E1)
fffff800`02e1d000 fffff800`02e66000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0f000000 fffff880`0f024000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04b26000 fffff880`04b82000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`028fb000 fffff880`02914000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Jul 03 00:05:05 2013 (51D3A2F1)
fffff880`02914000 fffff880`0291c080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Jul 03 00:05:04 2013 (51D3A2F0)
fffff880`028ed000 fffff880`028fb000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03cd6000 fffff880`03d9f000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01930000 fffff880`01939000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0f04e000 fffff880`0f06c000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`02cd8000 fffff880`02cee000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0fdec000 fffff880`0fdfb000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00ba9000 fffff800`00bb3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04465000 fffff880`044a8000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013ce000 fffff880`013e9000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Sep 24 21:03:28 2013 (52423660)
fffff880`015af000 fffff880`015da000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Sep 24 21:20:07 2013 (52423A47)
fffff880`04be1000 fffff880`04be6200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02968000 fffff880`0297d000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02945000 fffff880`02968000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c12000 fffff880`00c61000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`04a36000 fffff880`04a44000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04591000 fffff880`045a0000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0291d000 fffff880`0292a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e2c000 fffff880`00e46000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`03dbd000 fffff880`03dd5000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c2d000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03c2d000 fffff880`03c7b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`03c7b000 fffff880`03c9f000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`015da000 fffff880`015e5000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f8a000 fffff880`00f94000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01185000 fffff880`011e3000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02d5b000 fffff880`02d66000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0191e000 fffff880`01930000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0145c000 fffff880`0154f000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`044f5000 fffff880`04501000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`029d0000 fffff880`029e3000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04501000 fffff880`04530000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04b11000 fffff880`04b26000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0416c000 fffff880`0417b000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`040d7000 fffff880`0411c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0154f000 fffff880`015af000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Wed Aug 22 11:11:28 2012 (5034F6A0)
fffff880`06445000 fffff880`069b8000   nldrv    nldrv.sys    Mon Jan 27 17:26:06 2014 (52E6DCFE)
fffff880`015e5000 fffff880`015f6000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02d4f000 fffff880`02d5b000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e66000 fffff800`0344c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Aug 01 21:09:33 2013 (51FB06CD)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`013ce000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Apr 12 07:54:36 2013 (5167F5FC)
fffff880`0182a000 fffff880`01833000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0f071000 fffff880`0fcb2000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Nov 23 11:28:53 2013 (5290D7C5)
fffff880`0297d000 fffff880`029d0000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`04125000 fffff880`0414b000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00fd4000 fffff880`00fe9000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00f94000 fffff880`00fc7000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e1c000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e1c000 fffff880`00e2c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013e9000 fffff880`013fa000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06c1b000 fffff880`06cc1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04b82000 fffff880`04bbf000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c61000 fffff880`00c75000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`044d1000 fffff880`044f5000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04530000 fffff880`0454b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0454b000 fffff880`0456c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0456c000 fffff880`04586000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02cfe000 fffff880`02d4f000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04586000 fffff880`04591000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0187d000 fffff880`01886000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01886000 fffff880`0188f000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019ef000 fffff880`019f8000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018e4000 fffff880`0191e000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`029e3000 fffff880`029fb000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06cc1000 fffff880`06ccc000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0f042000 fffff880`0f04e000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0417b000 fffff880`04198000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018dc000 fffff880`018e4000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06ed1000 fffff880`06f69000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`06d80000 fffff880`06de9000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`06ccc000 fffff880`06cfd000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04463000   storport storport.sys Sat Nov 20 05:35:02 2010 (4CE7A456)
fffff880`04463000 fffff880`04464480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Jul 05 23:12:44 2013 (51D78B2C)
fffff880`06d6e000 fffff880`06d80000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`0107f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0120a000 fffff880`0122c000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`041b3000 fffff880`041c7000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00580000 fffff960`0058a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04161000 fffff880`0416c000   TsLwWfF  TsLwWfF.sys  Wed May 11 18:25:43 2011 (4DCB0CE7)
fffff880`02cb2000 fffff880`02cd8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`044a8000 fffff880`044ba000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`028eb000 fffff880`028ecf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0f031000 fffff880`0f042000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:43:54 2010 (4CE7A66A)
fffff880`04ab7000 fffff880`04b11000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:44:30 2010 (4CE7A68E)
fffff880`02d81000 fffff880`02dd7000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:44:00 2010 (4CE7A670)
fffff880`0292a000 fffff880`02945000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:44:05 2010 (4CE7A675)
fffff880`0f024000 fffff880`0f031000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`045a0000 fffff880`045ae000   VClone   VClone.sys   Wed Jul 24 11:02:55 2013 (51EFEC9F)
fffff880`00fc7000 fffff880`00fd4000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`01848000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01848000 fffff880`0186d000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01097000 fffff880`010d3000   vmbus    vmbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
fffff880`01449000 fffff880`01459000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Sat Nov 20 04:57:30 2010 (4CE79B8A)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00d93000 fffff880`00def000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01890000 fffff880`018dc000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`0414b000 fffff880`04161000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`04198000 fffff880`041b3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0186d000 fffff880`0187d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e58000 fffff880`00f1a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jun 21 23:13:05 2013 (51C51641)
fffff880`00f1a000 fffff880`00f2a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)
fffff880`0411c000 fffff880`04125000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`003b7000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Aug 27 21:20:45 2013 (521D506D)
fffff880`010d3000 fffff880`010e7000   winhv    winhv.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
fffff880`00f81000 fffff880`00f8a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06cfd000 fffff880`06d6e000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`06f72000 fffff880`06f7a000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`06f70000 fffff880`06f72000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`06f6d000 fffff880`06f70000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00003000
fffff880`06f6b000 fffff880`06f6d000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`06f69000 fffff880`06f6b000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`019b9000 fffff880`019c7000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019c7000 fffff880`019d3000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019d3000 fffff880`019dc000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`019dc000 fffff880`019ef000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## crovean11 (Dec 17, 2013)

1. Yes. I have a different wifi stick I could use. The Fritz one is very old and there aren't any more recent drivers available.
2. I installed Netlimiter about 2 weeks ago just for checking my internet traffic, I do not need it and could easily get rid of it.

What does this all mean? And is my GPU is broken?

Thanks for your help by the way!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may be the GPU but I would eliminate the old networking drivers first as networking drivers(especially old ones) often cause other drivers to have problems.

If that does not provide relief then I would uninstall the nvidia drivers completely and install the original drivers that came with the card, if you still get a BSOD RMA the video card.


----------



## crovean11 (Dec 17, 2013)

I will play the game tonight with both the drivers you mentioned removed from the system.
I will post as soon as I have done some testing.


----------



## crovean11 (Dec 17, 2013)

First problem since I have uninstalled the drivers:
This time the screen went black and the speakers made noise, like hammering. I had to shut down the pc using the power button. No minidump.
Here is a picture of what event viewer shows:
http://i.imgur.com/nv8LgBi.png


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Kernel Power event 41 means a unexpected power cut, so that's where you pushed the button to turn it off the events after that are not related and happened after restarting.

There are a lot of Wlan(wireless networking), DNS and DHCP events which are all networking related.

Any chance you can test using a wired connection?


----------



## crovean11 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sadly no. Anything else I can try?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How about a different USB WIFI adapter, maybe borrow one from a friend for testing?


----------



## crovean11 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm already using another one ever since i uninstalled those old drivers.
I really don't know what the problem is


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you remove netlimiter also?


----------



## crovean11 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes I did.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets get a look at the temps and voltages while its under load.
D/L and run Hardware Monitor  do something intense like a virus scan or gaming for a bit, Alt+Tab back to HWM expand all the trees and use the Win7 snipping tool to grab a screen shot of the HWM window, post the screen shot using the paperclip button in the advanced message box(Go Advanced button).


----------



## crovean11 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm back, again. I might have finally found the solution to my problem, still interested in finding the cause though, maybe you can still help me? It'd be greatly appreciated.
It turns out that if I underclock my GPU no problems appear, at all.
I had to do the same thing with my old GPU years ago, too.
That should rule out the GPU as the cause, I guess.

Is my PSU just to weak? Or the motherboard has some kind of fault?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Wrench97 said:


> Lets get a look at the temps and voltages while its under load.
> D/L and run Hardware Monitor  do something intense like a virus scan or gaming for a bit, Alt+Tab back to HWM expand all the trees and use the Win7 snipping tool to grab a screen shot of the HWM window, post the screen shot using the paperclip button in the advanced message box(Go Advanced button).


The temps and voltages are as good a starting point as any.


----------

